# Milky Chi - No bull



## Quotheraving (Apr 14, 2008)

This made me laugh out loud when I heard about it on the radio today... 
An organic Dairy farmer has taken to practicing T'ai Chi infront of the cows to help improve their milk yields 

http://www.metro.co.uk/news/article.html?in_article_id=142597&in_page_id=34


----------



## DaPoets (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah this has been in the news for the last week or so...

Tai Cheeeese anyone?

How do his moooovements look....  all these jokes have been going around.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 14, 2008)

Dairy Style 108 Bovine Form


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 14, 2008)

Will the milk be enlighten so we all can rest assured the higher prices are worth it.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Apr 14, 2008)

I've heard of strnager things then this before. Hay, it might have some effect, could be a coincidence, but it might work.


----------



## DaPoets (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey, milk does a body good, and tai chi does a body good, so that's good body times two!!  woot woot!! lol


----------

